# The Feedback Thread



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Given that sales threads are now restricted to only allow for sellers to post in, I hope this thread can serve as a resource for buyer feedback on transactions on gear purchased from SOTW members.

As a buyer, you can post your feedback here and should include a link to the sales thread. If folks here cooperate, it will provide a valuable resource for prospective buyers going forward.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

This would do absolutely nothing to mitigate most of the very headaches that caused us to have to revamp the Marketplace area in the first place. All it would do would be to move the problem child from one area to another. 

I don't see this happening as a result.


----------

